# Bethesda: Künftige Spiele müssen nicht Xbox-exklusiv sein, sagt Microsoft



## Darkmoon76 (21. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bethesda: Künftige Spiele müssen nicht Xbox-exklusiv sein, sagt Microsoft* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Bethesda: Künftige Spiele müssen nicht Xbox-exklusiv sein, sagt Microsoft*


----------



## Schalkmund (21. September 2020)

Ja man kann sie ja ein, zwei, drei Jahre später noch auf der PS5 releasen.


----------



## Limerick (21. September 2020)

Ich glaube kaum das Microsoft die großen AAA Reihen wie Fallout, The evil within, the elder scrolls, Doom, wolfenstein, starfield und Co jetzt noch für Playstation bringt. Mit xbo, PC und cloud gibt's schließlich mehr als genug abnehmer dafür. Es sei denn Sony öffnet sich für den GamePass, aber ds wäre der Untergang der Marke Playstation.


----------



## Phone (21. September 2020)

MS sagte selber das sie durchaus Deals mit Sony und Nintendo machen würden / drüber nachdenken.

Die großen Marken nur auf ihrer Konsole zu verkaufen bringt nicht genug Geld und vor allem nicht genug Spieler.
Starfield kennt keine Sau und niemand weiß was es wird und ob es gut wird.
The Evil with..Ist keine große IP...Der erste Teil hatte richtig potenzial, der 2. Teil war Grütze (aber Ansichtssache)
Da wird auch nicht mehr viel kommen.

Das erste was eh passieren wird ist Einsparungen in den Studios um ein teil der ausgaben reinzuholen.

Da wird Bethesda schon noch merken!
MS macht auf mich den Eindruck das sie mit ihrem eigen Portfolio nicht ansatzweise mithalten können und daher aufrüsten müssen damit es nicht wieder so wie in der letzten Gen wird.

Übrigens...Gan strickt sind sie da wohl nicht..
https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308062702905044993


----------



## LOX-TT (21. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das Microsoft die großen AAA Reihen wie Fallout, The evil within, the elder scrolls, Doom, wolfenstein, starfield und Co jetzt noch für Playstation bringt. Mit xbo, PC und cloud gibt's schließlich mehr als genug abnehmer dafür. Es sei denn Sony öffnet sich für den GamePass, aber ds wäre der Untergang der Marke Playstation.



Blödsinn, wieso sollte das der Untergang werden (abgesehen davon dass das eh nicht passiert)


----------



## McDrake (21. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das Microsoft die großen AAA Reihen wie Fallout, The evil within, the elder scrolls, Doom, wolfenstein, starfield und Co jetzt noch für Playstation bringt. Mit xbo, PC und cloud gibt's schließlich mehr als genug abnehmer dafür. Es sei denn Sony öffnet sich für den GamePass, aber ds wäre der Untergang der Marke Playstation.


Die Marken mögen vom Namen und der Geschichte her stark sein. Aber ich sehs eher so, dass MS keine eigenen exklusiven Brands mehr hat ausser HALO. Jetzt wird halt was gekauft. Wobei ich, wie ich oben schon schrob, von Bethesda nicht mehr so überzeugt bin.
Da hat Sony schon mehr gemacht in den letzten Jahren, was dies betrifft. Man hat neue Franchises erzeugt und aufgebaut.


----------



## Phone (21. September 2020)

Was ich in den einschlägigen Foren bis jetzt lesen kann (xboxdynasty gehört NICHT dazu...da laufen ja nur Leute mit nem Brett vor der Birne rum) ist nicht positiv für den Deal.

Es geht dabei nicht einmal um den versuch exklusive Marken als Konkurrenz zu den Sony Marken zu etablieren sondern ehr um die Angst das die Qualität noch mehr abbaut als ohnehin schon.

Als großer Konzern wird MS unter Garantie Einsparungen fordern...Das passierte damals schon bei den Deal unter Bethesda.

Was haben sie  bis jetzt? FO4..haben schon alle..FO76 will keiner mehr xD
Doom ist cool, muss sich aber spätestens nach dem Addon wieder ein wenig neu erfinden weil es sonst auch langweilig wird, auch wenn nur alle jubel Jahre mal nen Titel scheint.

Und der Rest ist noch Jahre in Entwicklung, kostet weiterhin richtig kohle und dann müssen wir hoffen das es Bugfrei auf den Markt kommt, keine Lootboxen oder PTW mit an Board hat oder einem  mit nem dämlichen Store auf den Sack geht.

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aD4Obr7_700bwp.webp


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Marken mögen vom Namen und der Geschichte her stark sein. Aber ich sehs eher so, dass MS keine eigenen exklusiven Brands mehr hat ausser HALO. Jetzt wird halt was gekauft. Wobei ich, wie ich oben schon schrob, von Bethesda nicht mehr so überzeugt bin.
> Da hat Sony schon mehr gemacht in den letzten Jahren, was dies betrifft. Man hat neue Franchises erzeugt und aufgebaut.


Forza ist sehr erfolgreich, genauso wie Gears of War. Fable hat jede Menge Potenzial, genauso wie die zukünftigen Projekte der genialen Moon Studios. Mit Zenimax kommt ja nicht nur The Elder Scrolls und Fallout, sondern auch mit Doom, Wolfenstein, und Quake 3 Schwergewichte im Shooter-Genre. 
Sony hat auch teams aufgekauft. Naughty Dog, Insomniac, Sucker Punch waren auch keine von Sony gegründeten Studios.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> ... sondern ehr um die Angst das die Qualität noch mehr abbaut als ohnehin schon.
> 
> ... Als großer Konzern wird MS unter Garantie Einsparungen fordern...
> 
> ...



Warum soll die Qualität darunter leiden? Ob Bethesda nun für MS entwickelt oder für Zenimax, ist für den Spieler egal. 

Warum sollte MS ein Studio, für das sie jetzt so viel Geld ausgegeben haben, verkleinern und ihrw Produktivität einschränken? 

Bei dem Fallout-Sager bin ich etwas verwirrt... TES 6, Fallout 5, Doom, Wolfenstein, Dishonour exklusiv auf Windows und Xbox wäre schon etwas, was gerade in den Staaten und in Europa viele eher zum Kauf einer Xbox bewegen könnten als zur PS5.

Naja, das kann man von jeder Serie sagen. Uncharted 4 bot eigentlich unterm Strich auch nur das, was die anderen Teile hatten, war aber sehr beliebt. Horizon, Ghost of Tsushima, Days Gone, Spiderman etc. sind auch unterm Strich nur Ableger des klassischen Open World Prinzips. Es kommt immer auf die Verpackung drauf an.

Ich habe das gefühl, dass du probierst, dir das selbst madig zu reden. Für MS ist es ein Riesen-Deal, egal, ob sie auf Exklusivität beharren, oder nicht.


----------



## GhostfaceN7 (22. September 2020)

Naja mal abwarten, die aufsehenden Kartellämter haben dem Deal noch nicht zugestimmt, was aber im Normalfall passieren dürfte! Und die Anleger scheinen von dem Deal auch nicht sonderlich begeistert zu sein, und selbst die Aktien beider Firmen so gut wie gar nicht drauf reagiert!


----------



## xdave78 (22. September 2020)

Solange Sony noch in seinem 90er Konsolen-Mauer Modus ist würde ich als MS wahrscheinlich alle Titel zeitexklusiv ins XBOX Ökosystem bringen. So hat man dann einen guten Konsens geschaffen und muss seine Strategie nicht untergraben. 

Ich finde den Deal gut. Meiner Meinung nach ist es gut für Spieleschmieden einen großen Partner im Rücken zu wissen. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, weshalb MS die gekauft hat und bezweifle das man so einen Entwickler jetzt zurechtstutzt.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (22. September 2020)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Deal gut. Meiner Meinung nach ist es gut für Spieleschmieden einen großen Partner im Rücken zu wissen.



Ernsthaft?

Rare, lionhead, ensemble studios unter ms ?

Origin, bullfrog, westwood, bioware unter ea?


Sicher gibt es auch positive Beispiele aber ob es wirklich gut für uns gamer ist, wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Das Microsoft von früher ist nicht mehr das Microsoft von damals. Denke auch dass es gut ist für die Studios und sie noch weiter nach vorne ist als ohnehin schon.

Übrigens: Sony hat damals Psygnosis vor die Wand gefahren und zerstört. Das war eins meiner Lieblingsstudios...


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

"Das Microsoft von früher ist nicht mehr das Microsoft von damals. "

Geiler Satz.... Ich meine natürlich von heute.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Das Microsoft von früher ist nicht mehr das Microsoft von damals. Denke auch dass es gut ist für die Studios und sie noch weiter nach vorne ist als ohnehin schon.
> 
> Übrigens: Sony hat damals Psygnosis vor die Wand gefahren und zerstört. Das war eins meiner Lieblingsstudios...


Naja Rare ist ja noch aktuell und wenn man sieht in was für einem Zustand halo optisch war, kann man da schon mit einer Prise Vorsicht rangehen.

Ich weiß, du bist der ultimative ms fanboy und selbst wenn alles absolut furchtbar wäre, würdest du es irgendwie noch verteidigen.

Persönlich hoffe ich auf ein ms der 360 Ära, da waren sie nämlich wirklich klasse.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Rare hat mehr erfolg denje. Sea of Thieves läuft top erfolgreich und Everwild sieht auch  hervorragend aus.

Ich bin auch sicher, dass Halo Infinite der große Blockbuster wird den sich alle wünschen. Die verschiebung zeigt doch schon das MS es richtig macht und nichts unfertiges veröffentlicht. Zudem sind die Fans mit dem Gameplay und dem Open World ansatz von Halo super Happy. Das zählt, die Grafik bekommen die schon noch gut hin, da habe ich keine Sorge. Sie stecken mittlerweile viel Leidenschaft und herzblut in ihre games, so wie es sein muss. Mit "Fanboy" sein hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> . Mit "Fanboy" sein hat das nichts zu tun.



Vllt solltest du nochmal in dich gehen und etwas an deiner Selbstreflexion arbeiten


----------



## Batze (22. September 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Blödsinn, wieso sollte das der Untergang werden (abgesehen davon dass das eh nicht passiert)



Weil, sollte sich Sony öffnen dann haben sie kein Exclusives mehr, und ohne dessen interessiert sich nicht wirklich einer für Sony PS. Lies doch mal allein hier im Forum. So gut wie jede Aussage warum Sony=wegen der Exclusiven.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Ich gönne MS einfach den Erfolg na und? Die Presse misst den Wettbewerb zwischen Sony und MS seid geraumer Zeit sehr Parteiisch und unreflektiert. Teils könnte man den Eindruck bekommen gewisse Redakteure (nicht hier auf PC Games zum Glück) sind selbst die größten Fanboys und trolle. Das gr0ße Lügenmärchen das Sony uns bzgl der PS5 Exklusivität aufgetischt hat, hat bei mir da auch das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht. Sowas hätte sich MS mal erlauben sollen, der Shitstorm wäre nochmal doppelt so groß gewesen. MS macht einfach einen richtig guten Job seid geraumer Zeit. Stärkste Hardware, Xbox GamePass und nun in Zukunft auch die meisten und besten exklusiven. Danach haben die PS Fanboys doch immer so gejammert. Das haben sie nun davon....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Die Presse misst den Wettbewerb zwischen Sony und MS seid geraumer Zeit sehr Parteiisch und unreflektiert.



Aber du kommst hier seit Tagen ja so wahnsinnig unparteiisch und reflektiert rüber ...  
Merkst du selbst gar nicht mehr, wah.
Glashaus und so.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

@Matthias

Mag sein. Ich nehme mich gern zurück, aber es gibt nunmal leider viele MS hater... Da verspüre ich derzeit echt ein wenig Schadenfreude. Der Playstation gehen damit tatsächlich eine ganze Reihe großer AAA excklusives durch die Lappen. Eigentlich ist das was blödes ich weiß, aber irgendwie haben die es auch nicht anders verdient muss man leider schon fast sagen.

Naja was solls. Gleich wird die Xbox vorbestellt. Freue mich mega darauf! Wünsche jedem viel Glück dabei. In Australien und Neuseeland war leider sofort alles ausverkauft,. Man muss also schnell sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Der Playstation gehen damit tatsächlich eine ganze Reihe großer AAA excklusives durch die Lappen.



Welche Exklusives gehen der Playstation damit durch die Lappen?
Sie verlieren ein paar Multiplattformer, das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Ja, AAA-Multiplattformer die zu künftigen exklusiven werden.

"Das wars auch schon..."

Klar. Total die Kleinigkeit. ;D


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Weil, sollte sich Sony öffnen dann haben sie kein Exclusives mehr, und ohne dessen interessiert sich nicht wirklich einer für Sony PS. Lies doch mal allein hier im Forum. So gut wie jede Aussage warum Sony=wegen der Exclusiven.



Wieso sollte die Einführung des GP (was eh nicht passieren wird) bedeuten das Sony keine Exclusiv-Titel mehr hätte? Die beiden Sachen haben doch gar nix miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Weissbier242 (22. September 2020)

Man könnte ja beim nächsten großen Spiel dann sagen: Wenn Ihr eure exklusiv lasst, bringen wir auch das Game auf die Playstation  Dann wäre bei nicht machen der schwarze Peter bei Sony.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Ja, AAA-Multiplattformer die zu künftigen exklusiven werden.



Das wird sich erst noch zeigen. Ich glaubs nicht, zumindest nicht alles.


----------



## Cybnotic (22. September 2020)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja beim nächsten großen Spiel dann sagen: Wenn Ihr eure exklusiv lasst, bringen wir auch das Game auf die Playstation  Dann wäre bei nicht machen der schwarze Peter bei Sony.



Hallo, der schwarze Peter ist immer auf MS  Seite    Denn welches MS Spiel wurde denn für die PS4 freigegeben ? Komisch das Sony  genau das  gemacht hat !  

MS  der ich früher vertraut hatte, wurde aber leider zur einer  Enttäuschung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. September 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Denn welches MS Spiel wurde denn für die PS4 freigegeben ?



Minecraft Dungeons


----------



## RevolverOcelot (22. September 2020)

Ich denke solche bekannten Spieleserien wie Elder Scrolls usw. werden auch für die Sony Konsole kommen, Microsoft wäre nicht so blöd an den PS Spielern mitverdienen zu wollen.


----------



## Cybnotic (22. September 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Welche Exklusives gehen der Playstation damit durch die Lappen?
> Sie verlieren ein paar Multiplattformer, das wars aber auch schon.



Das sehe ich anders..  Sony hat schon  angeblich Exklusive Spiele abgegeben.. MS hat nur dazugewonnen aber nix  gegeben .  Ich kenne kein Spiel wie Halo Scorn  etc  was auf die PS Plattform  kommen würde oder gekommen wäre?
Wenn  die Meldung wirklich wahr wird, dann werden es sicher nicht  nur ein paar Multiplattformer  sein.

MfG


----------



## Cybnotic (22. September 2020)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Ich denke solche bekannten Spieleserien wie Elder Scrolls usw. werden auch für die Sony Konsole kommen, Microsoft wäre nicht so blöd an den PS Spielern mitverdienen zu wollen.



Doch sind  sie, denn mehrere Millionen PS Besitzer  würden auch gerne Halo etc. Spielen und das Geld ist denen auch schnuppe


----------



## Cybnotic (22. September 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Minecraft Dungeons



wie  Gnädig


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Doch sind  sie, denn mehrere Millionen PS Besitzer  würden auch gerne Halo etc. Spielen und das Geld ist denen auch schnuppe



Schlechter Vergleich weil Halo war schon immer MS-Exclussiv, im Gegensatz zu Fallout, Elder Scrolls oder Doom und Wolfenstein


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. September 2020)

Hm, da Gaming mein Hobby ist, besitze ich neben dem PC eine PlayStation, daher betreffen mich solche Meldungen nicht so wirklich, aber ich dachte immer, dass viele Spieler unterschiedliche Plattformen besitzen, um möglichst wenig Einschränkungen in def Auswahl zu haben.


----------



## Strauchritter (22. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hm, da Gaming mein Hobby ist, besitze ich neben dem PC eine PlayStation, daher betreffen mich solche Meldungen nicht so wirklich, aber ich dachte immer, dass viele Spieler unterschiedliche Plattformen besitzen, um möglichst wenig Einschränkungen in def Auswahl zu haben.



Jup, seh ich auch so. Freundes und Bekanntenkreis haben idR auch PC + eine der Konsolen.
Weil wenn wir ehrlich sind, 500€ für eine Xbox oder Playstation auf die Jahre gerechnet in denen du das Gerät besitzt, ist jetzt nicht wahnsinnig teuer. 3070 oder ne Konsole  
Zumal die MS kauft Bethesda Meldung mich als primären PC Spieler eher freut als schreckt (mehr potenziell gute Games für PC) und gleichzeitig als Zweitkonsole nur die PS5 in Frage käme. 
Die Sinnhaftigkeit einer neuen Xbox bei gleichzeitigem Besitz einen halbwegs potenten Rechenknecht erschloss sich mir bislang nicht.


----------



## Weissbier242 (22. September 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Jup, seh ich auch so. Freundes und Bekanntenkreis haben idR auch PC + eine der Konsolen.
> Weil wenn wir ehrlich sind, 500€ für eine Xbox oder Playstation auf die Jahre gerechnet in denen du das Gerät besitzt, ist jetzt nicht wahnsinnig teuer. 3070 oder ne Konsole
> Zumal die MS kauft Bethesda Meldung mich als primären PC Spieler eher freut als schreckt (mehr potenziell gute Games für PC) und gleichzeitig als Zweitkonsole nur die PS5 in Frage käme.
> Die Sinnhaftigkeit einer neuen Xbox bei gleichzeitigem Besitz einen halbwegs potenten Rechenknecht erschloss sich mir bislang nicht.



Kann sich aber nicht jeder leisten, vergesse dabei mal nicht di ganzen Gamer die noch Schüler sind, oder gerade mal in der Ausbildung, das sollten nicht wenige sein.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Ich verstehe schon die PS fans die nun hoffen dass die ganzen großen Gaming reihen weiterhin für die Playstation kommen. Das wird aber nicht der Fall sein, oder glaubt ihr MS hat Bethesda und die anderen zum Spaß gekauft? Exklusivität ist nunmal ein sehr wichtiges Mittel, das weiß MS genauso wie Sony und Phil Spencer ist das auch sehr bewusst. Schaut Euch nur die Interviews mit ihm an, dann wird das schon sehr klar. 
Dank PC, Konsole und Xcloud hat MS auch ohne sony das größte Publikum für die eigenen Spiele. Erst gestern wurden nochmal 100+ Mio MAUs im Xbox die bestätigt. Auf die Playstation ist MS daher keinesfalls angewiesen. Die werden wohl kaum so gmädig sein und die großen AAA Games auch für die Sony Konsole bringen. Das ist total unrealistisch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> oder glaubt ihr MS hat Bethesda und die anderen zum Spaß gekauft?



Mojang hat Microsoft seinerzeit auch nicht zum Spaß gekauft.
Und trotzdem gab es alles was mit Minecraft zu tun hat, bisher heute auch auf der PS4.
Sogar Minecraft VR wurde jetzt für PSVR umgesetzt, das heute erscheint.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass sich das so auch auf Bethesda anwenden ließe.
Es ist im Gegenzug aber auch nicht so einfach, zu sagen, das wird jetzt plötzlich alles exklusiv. Das Thema ist komplexer als das.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

@Matthias

Ja, aber komm, mal ganz ehrlich. Ein Spiel wie Minecraft (übrigens laut sony das erfolgreichste PS4 Game) ist mit dieser Sache hier doch keinesfalls vergleichbar. Minecraft gibts auf jedem Tablet, Smartphone, ja fasst elektronischem Gerät (Spaß am Rande) dieser Welt. Da eine parallele zu ziehen ist schon etwas baluäugig - zumal Minecraft auch schon vor der Übernahme durch MS auf fast allen Plattformen war. MS wird die großen AAA Reihen exklusiv für sich haben wollen, das ist safe. Sonst könnten sie ja gleich Halo auf die Playse bringen...


----------



## Strauchritter (22. September 2020)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Kann sich aber nicht jeder leisten, vergesse dabei mal nicht di ganzen Gamer die noch Schüler sind, oder gerade mal in der Ausbildung, das sollten nicht wenige sein.



Schüler sollen auch nicht zocken sondern lernen und Azubis verdienen Geld, muss man halt bissl was wegsparen dann geht das schon. Desweiteren wer kein Geld für eine Konsole hat dem kann das "MS kauft Bethesda = Exklusivtitel?" Thema sowieso egal sein  

@Limerick blauäugig bist allein du wenn du in deinem MS Hype hoffst das TES & Fallout und Konsorten MS exklusiv werden^^
Konsolen aka Hardware sind für Sony und MS im besten Falle Nullnummern und idR ein Verlustgeschäft. 
Das Geld wird über die Games, DLCs, Ingame Shops usw. erwirtschaftet. 
MS wäre schön blöd wenn sie Millionen von potenziellen Kunden (Sony Klientel) links liegen lassen würden bei einem TES6 Release und was sonst noch so kommen mag.


----------



## SpieleKing (22. September 2020)

Auf gut Deutsch, natürlich bringen sie es auf allen Konsolen raus, weil man nur so einen maximalen Gewinn erzielen wird  =D


----------



## Hurshi (22. September 2020)

Ich frag mich nur wieso Die Redakteure von PCG nich merken das es Quasi 3 Std vorher das selbe Thema schon von DOMINIK ZWINGMANN gab und wieso man es nochmal machen muss .
https://www.pcgames.de/Microsoft-Firma-15584/News/Elder-Scrolls-und-Fallout-demnaechst-Xbox-exklusiv-1358507/
Die ganze Diskussion passt da genauso hin .


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

@Spieleking.

Wunschdenken. MS hat einen kurzfristigen Gewinn aus Spielen doch garnicht notwendig. DIe wollen Xbox und den GamePass pushen und was braucht man dafür? Siehe Netflix: Exklusivität. Das betont Spencer doch bei jeder gelegnheit. Die Playstation ist raus, ganz einfach.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Das Playstation Logo wurde heute von der Starfield Seite entfernt berichten die Medien.

Ach sicher nur Zufall....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Das Playstation Logo wurde heute von der Starfield Seite entfernt berichten die Medien.



Nur das dort nie eins war ...
Genauso wenig wie dort Logos anderer Plattformen sind oder waren.

Das hat irgendein Horst auf reddit behauptet, was aber inzwischen auch schon wieder gelöscht ist.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Das Playstation Logo wurde heute von der Starfield Seite entfernt berichten die Medien.
> 
> Ach sicher nur Zufall....


Alter Walter, bei deiner verbissenheit ruinierst du mir jegliche positive Erinnerung, die ich zu Microsoft habe, da hofft man ja schon, dass die auf die schnauze fallen, damit du mal ruhe gibst


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Ich gebe nur die Meldung wieder. Ob da nie eins war kann ich auch nicht sagen. Allerdings hat Bethesda gerade auch ein Statement zur neuen Engine von TES6 und Starfield abgegeben und da wird für die Optimerung und den perfekten zuschnitt auf die möglichkeiten der Xbox Series X/S Konsolen gesprochen. VOn Playstation keine Rede mehr. Ich sags ja nur weil manche ja so tun als wäre es klar das noch eine PS Version kommt. Glaube ich weniger.


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Forza ist sehr erfolgreich, genauso wie Gears of War. Fable hat jede Menge Potenzial, genauso wie die zukünftigen Projekte der genialen Moon Studios. Mit Zenimax kommt ja nicht nur The Elder Scrolls und Fallout, sondern auch mit Doom, Wolfenstein, und Quake 3 Schwergewichte im Shooter-Genre.
> Sony hat auch teams aufgekauft. Naughty Dog, Insomniac, Sucker Punch waren auch keine von Sony gegründeten Studios.


Als Rennspiel ist Forza eine gute Marke. Dafür hat Sony ihr GT. Gears ist die einzige Marke, welche mir neben Halo als Actiontitel der letzten Geneartion im Kopf herumschwirrt. Bei Sony kommen mir da halt wirklich mehr neue Spielereihen in den Sinn, welche REGELMÄßIG was kommt und über Jahre aufgebaut wurden (Uncharted, God of War, Last of us).


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Ich gebe nur die Meldung wieder. Ob da nie eins war kann ich auch nicht sagen. Allerdings hat Bethesda gerade auch ein Statement zur neuen Engine von TES6 und Starfield abgegeben und da wird für die Optimerung und den perfekten zuschnitt auf die möglichkeiten der Xbox Series X/S Konsolen gesprochen. VOn Playstation keine Rede mehr. Ich sags ja nur weil manche ja so tun als wäre es klar das noch eine PS Version kommt. Glaube ich weniger.



Bei solchen (PR) Events werden immer die Gastgeber übers Klee gelobt. Egal ob N, Sony oder MS


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Ich gebe nur die Meldung wieder.
> .



Da sage ich nur: Medienkompetenz. 
Nicht einfach alles nachplappern was jemand ins Internet absondert.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Als Rennspiel ist Forza eine gute Marke. Dafür hat Sony ihr GT. Gears ist die einzige Marke, welche mir neben Halo als Actiontitel der letzten Geneartion im Kopf herumschwirrt. Bei Sony kommen mir da halt wirklich mehr neue Spielereihen in den Sinn, welche REGELMÄßIG was kommt und über Jahre aufgebaut wurden (Uncharted, God of War, Last of us).


Ja, Sony hat mächtig nachgerüstet, wenn es um eigene Marken geht und hat dafür eben auch diverse Studios zur PS3-Zeit gekauft. Ich denke, dass die yteams, die MS mit dem Zenimax-Deal geholt haben auch neue Marken rausbringen können.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

@Matthias.

Richtig. Medienkompetenz. Das kam in den Medien. ..


----------



## Basileukum (22. September 2020)

"Bethesda Softworks: Künftige Spiele müssen nicht Xbox-exklusiv sein, sagt Microsoft."

Dürfen diese aber gerne sein!  Schade fände ich es um die Falloutreihe, aber wohin die Reise geht, haben wir nach dem echt guten "Fallout 3" und dem noch etwas besseren "New Vegas" gesehen. 

Der Kniefall vor dem Pöbel, zur Zielgruppenerweiterung, nicht, daß sich die genannten Vorgänger hervorragend verkauft hätten, aber es reicht halt immer nie beim Parasit, der den Hals nie voll bekommt, bei "Fallout 4" war klar zu sehen und "Fallout 76" ... nunja der Titel spricht ja auch für sich.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Microsoft will drn GamePass so attraktiv wie möglich machen. Das läuft nach dem netflix Prinzip und da spielt Exklusivität eine große Rolle. Spencer betont das häufig auch in seinen Interviews. Haltet mich gern für arrogant, aber da behaupte ich auch bin ich einfach besser informiert als manch andere hier. MS wird sein nunmehr riesiges Spieleportfolio nicht auf andere Plattformen bringen. Es sei den sie adaptieren den GamePass, aber das wird wohl kaum passieren, denn damit schneiden sie sich nur ins eigene Fleisch.


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Ich gebe nur die Meldung wieder.



Ziemlich unreflektiert jedoch .. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sealofdarkness (22. September 2020)

Ich denke eher, dass Xbox User oder eben Gamepass Besitzer exklusive Vorteile erhalten. Eine reine Exklusivität, sprich, der Ausschluss von anderen Konsolen, halte ich in den meisten Fällen für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Matthias.
> 
> Richtig. Medienkompetenz. Das kam in den Medien. ..


: facepalm:

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. September 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da sage ich nur: Medienkompetenz.
> Nicht einfach alles nachplappern was jemand ins Internet absondert.





golani79 schrieb:


> Ziemlich unreflektiert jedoch ..



Passt doch... manche Artikel zu Gerüchten, die hier auf der Seite veröffentlicht werden, entstehen doch ähnlich. 
*duck und weg


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Ich gebe nur die Meldung wieder. Ob da nie eins war kann ich auch nicht sagen. Allerdings hat Bethesda gerade auch ein Statement zur neuen Engine von TES6 und Starfield abgegeben und da wird für die Optimerung und den perfekten zuschnitt auf die möglichkeiten der Xbox Series X/S Konsolen gesprochen. VOn Playstation keine Rede mehr. Ich sags ja nur weil manche ja so tun als wäre es klar das noch eine PS Version kommt. Glaube ich weniger.


PR halt. Sollte man auch nicht immer für bare Münze nehmen. 

Und selbst wenn...Optimierung für eine Plattform heißt nicht, dass andere Plattformen nicht mehr supportet werden.  Du saugst dir hier was aus den Fingern ,was dir einfach in den Kram passt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (22. September 2020)

Microsoft kann jetzt mit Sony einen Spieletausch machen z.B.  The Elder Scrolls 6 für PS5 dafür Spiderman für X-box und PC


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (22. September 2020)

oder ein anders reines PS5 Game


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

The elder scrolls gegen spiderman? 

Das wäre aber kein guter Tausch. Sony soll den spidey ruhig behalten, ein Spiel wie TES ist da für meinen Geschmack eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Sony kann sich jetzt ja mal überlegen wie sie mit ihrer exklusiven Politik umgehen wollen, zuletzt war man sich da ja eh schon sehr uneins. PS4 nee, eh, doch ja kommt alles für die PS4. PC nee, ähm, nee doch klar wollen wir da künftig mehr für bringen...  Sony halt. Da weiß man nie woran man gerade ist.  aber MS sitzt jetzt mit 23 Studios am deutlich längeren hebel. Vielleicht öffnet sich Sony ja noch weiter, damit sie künftig auch noch ein paar Spiele ab bekommen.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2020)

irgendwie erinnert mich deine schon fast Vergötterung von Microsoft schon fast an Gollum und den einen Ring 

Microsoft, mein Eigen, mein SCHAAAAATZ  

gib uns die alten Rollen frisch und saftig, behalte garstigen Spinnenmann


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Matthias
> 
> Ja, aber komm, mal ganz ehrlich. Ein Spiel wie Minecraft (übrigens laut sony das erfolgreichste PS4 Game) ist mit dieser Sache hier doch keinesfalls vergleichbar.


Dafür hätte ich doch gerne mal eine Quelle, alle mir bekannten behaupten da irgendwie was anders...


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> The elder scrolls gegen spiderman?
> 
> Das wäre aber kein guter Tausch. Sony soll den spidey ruhig behalten, ein Spiel wie TES ist da für meinen Geschmack eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Sony kann sich jetzt ja mal überlegen wie sie mit ihrer exklusiven Politik umgehen wollen, zuletzt war man sich da ja eh schon sehr uneins. PS4 nee, eh, doch ja kommt alles für die PS4. PC nee, ähm, nee doch klar wollen wir da künftig mehr für bringen...  Sony halt. Da weiß man nie woran man gerade ist.  aber MS sitzt jetzt mit 23 Studios am deutlich längeren hebel. Vielleicht öffnet sich Sony ja noch weiter, damit sie künftig auch noch ein paar Spiele ab bekommen.


MS mag zwar viele Marken im Portfolio haben, aber aus den wenigsten Marken, die aufgekauft wurden, wurde die letzten Jahre wirklich was gemacht. Ich erinnere mich da nur an Gears of War, Forza, Halo oder eben Minecraft, was "hochkarätige" Titel angeht. Dann halt noch Spiele wie The Outer Worlds oder Ori, die zwar echt gut sind, aber eben kein AAA und damit als Zugpferd nicht geeignet.

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Vielleicht schafft es MS ja, wenigstens ein neues gutes TES auf die Beine stellen zu lassen. Damit wäre ich schon zufrieden. Aber ansonsten bleibe ich mal gesund skeptisch.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. September 2020)

The Outer Worlds ist Multi und auch nicht von MS gepublisht


----------



## Cybnotic (23. September 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Schlechter Vergleich weil Halo war schon immer MS-Exclussiv, im Gegensatz zu Fallout, Elder Scrolls oder Doom und Wolfenstein


Hallo, das war doch HZD auch 

Die aufgezählten Spiele sind mir persönlich egal  ob die MS für sich echte Exklusive vereinnahmt . Aber bei Starfield  wäre ich echt Sauer.
MfG


----------



## Phone (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> The elder scrolls gegen spiderman?
> 
> Das wäre aber kein guter Tausch. Sony soll den spidey ruhig behalten, ein Spiel wie TES ist da für meinen Geschmack eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Sony kann sich jetzt ja mal überlegen wie sie mit ihrer exklusiven Politik umgehen wollen, zuletzt war man sich da ja eh schon sehr uneins. PS4 nee, eh, doch ja kommt alles für die PS4. PC nee, ähm, nee doch klar wollen wir da künftig mehr für bringen...  Sony halt. Da weiß man nie woran man gerade ist.  aber MS sitzt jetzt mit 23 Studios am deutlich längeren hebel. Vielleicht öffnet sich Sony ja noch weiter, damit sie künftig auch noch ein paar Spiele ab bekommen.



Du musst irgendwie noch nicht in einem gewissen Alter sein oder Die reife fehle dir.. Aber was die am meisten fehlt ist eine klare Sicht der Dinge.. Es bringt nichts immer wieder diese 23 Studios aufzuzählen.. Die Zahl ist bedeutungslos wenn man sich anschaut was die meisten davon in den letzten 5 Jahren bei MS gemacht haben. 
Ubisoft sagt selber das sie teilweise mit hunderten Studios zeitgleich arbeiten.. Und was bekommen wir? Ein Spiel was dem anderen anderen ähnelt bis auf ein paar Texturen. 
Siehe The Division und Ghost Recon.. Sogar watch dogs schlägt in die selbe Richtung. 
AC... Immer das selbe... 

Ich machs kurz... So lang is der Hebel dann doch nicht..


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Allerdings hat Bethesda gerade auch ein Statement zur neuen Engine von TES6 und Starfield abgegeben und da wird für die Optimerung und den perfekten zuschnitt auf die möglichkeiten der Xbox Series X/S Konsolen gesprochen.


Rein technisch betrachtet ist diese Meldung aber Unsinn, weil so weit sind die Möglichkeiten nun wirklich nicht auseinander.
Jedoch könnte Sonys bisherige Crossplay Verweigerung der Grund sein, noch weiss man ja nicht genug über die Projekte, ein anderen plausiblen Grund sehe ich jedenfalls nicht dafür.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@Phone

Oder dir fehlt einfach der durchblick. MS Studios haben auch schon vor der Bethesda übernahme eine Menge auf die Beine gestellt. Sea of Thieves ist der zeit das erfolgreichste exklusivspiel am Markt, da kommt kein Sony Titel ran. Ein State of Decay 2 ist vom Funfactor jedem God of War überlegen und mit der Grafik und Technik eines Flugsimulator oder Gears 5 kann maximal the last of us 2 noch so gerade mithalten.

Mit der aktuellen übernahme ist die First Party von MS der von Sony aber mittlerweile tatsächlich haushoch überlegen. So viele große AAA IPs die MS mittlerweile hält. Das ist schon der wahnsinn. Da kommt sony nicht gegen an, wenn man mal ehrlich ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sonys bisherige Crossplay Verweigerung



Keine Ahnung wieso das immer wieder aufkommt.
Gibt es dafür irgendwo noch stichhaltige Beispiele?

Star Wars Squadrons erscheint mit Crossplay über alle Plattformen, sogar PSVR wird Crossplay haben.
Apex Legends, Brawlhalla, Fortnite, Minecraft, Rocket League, CoD, Need for Speed Heat, No Mans Sky, Rocket Arena und noch ne ganze Reihe mehr sind weitere Beispiele.
Betrachte man nur PC und PS4 gibt es sogar noch eine ganze Reihe mehr (z.b.: Fall Guys, Final Fantasy 14)

Es liegt also wohl eher daran, dass Entwickler auch den Willen aufbringen müssen, das umzusetzen. An Sony scheint es jedenfalls nicht zu scheitern.

Quelle: https://www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/...tendo-switch-cross-platform-play-3200436.html


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. September 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieso das immer wieder aufkommt.
> Gibt es dafür irgendwo noch stichhaltige Beispiele?
> 
> Star Wars Squadrons erscheint mit Crossplay über alle Plattformen, sogar PSVR wird Crossplay haben.
> ...


Kennt ihr eure eigene News nicht mehr wo das Konzept von MS zwar von Nintendo später eine Zusage bekommen hat und nur Sony wegen "Sicherheitsbedenken" abgelehnt hat ? 

https://www.pcgames.de/Xbox-One-Kon...-Nintendo-auch-Playstation-ein-Thema-1242755/

Ich bin alt, aber nicht senil, aber scheiße ist das "lang" her.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eure eigene News nicht mehr wo das Konzept von MS zwar von Nintendo später eine Zusage bekommen hat und nur Sony wegen "Sicherheitsbedenken" abgelehnt hat ?
> 
> https://www.pcgames.de/Xbox-One-Kon...-Nintendo-auch-Playstation-ein-Thema-1242755/
> 
> Ich bin alt, aber nicht senil, aber scheiße ist das "lang" her.



Die News ist fast drei Jahre alt.
Das ist in einer schnelllebigen Industrie, wie dem Gaming doch eine Ewigkeit.
Wie man an meinen Beispielen (und den noch längeren Listen in der Quelle) erkennt, hat sich dieser Zustand doch längst geändert.
Daher ja meine Frage, wieso immer noch an dieser Auffassung festgehalten wird, obwohl es doch längst ganz anders aussieht.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (23. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eure eigene News nicht mehr wo das Konzept von MS zwar von Nintendo später eine Zusage bekommen hat und nur Sony wegen "Sicherheitsbedenken" abgelehnt hat ?
> 
> https://www.pcgames.de/Xbox-One-Kon...-Nintendo-auch-Playstation-ein-Thema-1242755/
> 
> Ich bin alt, aber nicht senil, aber scheiße ist das "lang" her.


Und zu 360 Zeiten war Microsoft gegen crossplay.

Da war man natürlich stärker an Sony dran als zu one Zeiten.

Persönlich begreife ich das Geschrei nach crossplay überhaupt nicht.

Wenn man es wenigstens auf Konsolen beschränken könnte wäre es ja cool aber sobald die PC lobby dabei ist, muss man sich öfters mit cheatern rumärgern


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Phone
> 
> Oder dir fehlt einfach der durchblick. MS Studios haben auch schon vor der Bethesda übernahme eine Menge auf die Beine gestellt. Sea of Thieves ist der zeit das erfolgreichste exklusivspiel am Markt, da kommt kein Sony Titel ran. Ein State of Decay 2 ist vom Funfactor jedem God of War



Das ist aber extem subjektiv. Für mich, als SP-Gamer sind deine aufgezählten MS-Titel uninteressant.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Phone
> 
> Oder dir fehlt einfach der durchblick. MS Studios haben auch schon vor der Bethesda übernahme eine Menge auf die Beine gestellt. Sea of Thieves ist der zeit das erfolgreichste exklusivspiel am Markt, da kommt kein Sony Titel ran. Ein State of Decay 2 ist vom Funfactor jedem God of War überlegen und mit der Grafik und Technik eines Flugsimulator oder Gears 5 kann maximal the last of us 2 noch so gerade mithalten.
> 
> Mit der aktuellen übernahme ist die First Party von MS der von Sony aber mittlerweile tatsächlich haushoch überlegen. So viele große AAA IPs die MS mittlerweile hält. Das ist schon der wahnsinn. Da kommt sony nicht gegen an, wenn man mal ehrlich ist.


Kannst du für deine Behauptungen irgendwann auch mal Quellen liefern?

Weil meine besagen da irgendwie was anderes als du, und denen vertraue ich da irgendwie wie mehr als einem Fanboy der ständig nur MS in den Himmel lobt und Sony basht.


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2020)

Sea of thieves hatte mal die Schlagzeile, dass 15 Mio Spieler zocken. Was natürlich übertrieben ist. Insgesamt habens so viele mal (eben dank Gamepass) anfespielt. Aber mich würde wunder nehmen, wie viele es regelmäßig zocken. Über Steam sinds im Schnitt 10'000.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (23. September 2020)

Allein die Tatsache dass man nach der grandiosen 360 heute von sea of thieves reden muss, zeigt doch schon den Absturz 

Ich hoffe ja echt man verbockt die nächste Ära nicht so wie diese gen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. September 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Daher ja meine Frage, wieso immer noch an dieser Auffassung festgehalten wird, obwohl es doch längst ganz anders aussieht.


Dann ist es jetzt an mir einen Beweis zum drastischen Kurswechsel von Sony danach einzufordern. 
Und nein, ein Spiel für ein Teil der MS Platform (Windows) heraus zu bringen langt mir dafür nicht !


----------



## Phone (23. September 2020)

Wobei Gears KEIN Grafikhighlight war...Außenbereiche sahen unglaublich schlecht aus, die vielen Technik Trick die präsentiert wurden sind untergegangen.
Für ein Spiel wo die Abschnitte ein Paradebeispiel für Schlauchelevel sind erwarte ich mehr viel viel mehr... 
Animationen... geht so, Story...Geht so aber das zieht sich ja auch schon durch die Serie.

Dann möchte ich ja gern noch wissen was man mit DER Technik des MS Flugsimulators denn noch alles machen kann? Genau..NICHTS beim Gaming 
Für die Flight SIm genau richtig sonst nicht zu gebrauchen.

Geht es es Richtung Boden oder man zoomt raus...Katastrophe.
Generell ist der Flugsim wohl nichts das man als Zugpferd für eine Spielekonsole nehmen kann oder sollte...AUCH aus Sicht der Hardware sowie Inet Verbindung.

Ich hab einfach mal bei YT MS Flight Sim 2020 eingeben und ein Rnd Video geklickt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIh1y1aHuRo

Ist jetzt kein Highlightfür mich als Gamer

Dein Sinnloser vergleich von TLoU2 mit der Flugsim muss unkommentiert bleiben...Wobei du ja auf jegliche Fragen eh nie antwortest weil du keine Argumenten vorweisen kannst kannst außer "MS ist besser"


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2020)

Ich hab damals die Games auch lieber auf der 360, als auf der PS3 gespielt. 
Die PS3 war bei mir ein sehr lauter BR-Player plus paar Exklusiv-Titel.
Dass der Wind bezüglich Gaming sich wieder zu besseren wendet, merkt man bei MS ja schon ind finde ich klasse. Auch für Pc-Spieler. Aber was das unser Fanboy (und ich benutze den Ausdruck äusserst selten), ist schon amüsant.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sea of thieves hatte mal die Schlagzeile, dass 15 Mio Spieler zocken. Was natürlich übertrieben ist. Insgesamt habens so viele mal (eben dank Gamepass) anfespielt. Aber mich würde wunder nehmen, wie viele es regelmäßig zocken. Über Steam sinds im Schnitt 10'000.


Deswegen frage ich ja.


Gemäß meiner Quellen hat Sony derweil nämlich 16 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten bei Uncharted 4 und damit schon mal mehr. Und dann kommen da noch Spiderman mit 13 Mio., God of War mit 12 Mio und Last of Us mit 10 Mio. Bei all denen gehe ich davon aus das die mehr verkauft haben als Sea of Thieves bei dem es immer nur diese toll hohe, aber im Endeffekt nicht viel sagende Zahl von 15 Mio Spielern die es gezockt haben gibt. Warum man da nicht mit den wirklichen Verkaufszahlen wirbt sollte einem schon zu denken geben, die eigentliche Zahl verkaufter Einheiten dürfte da wohl deutlich niedriger liegen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sea of thieves hatte mal die Schlagzeile, dass 15 Mio Spieler zocken. Was natürlich übertrieben ist. Insgesamt habens so viele mal (eben dank Gamepass) anfespielt. Aber mich würde wunder nehmen, wie viele es regelmäßig zocken. Über Steam sinds im Schnitt 10'000.



Auf Steam muss es sich aber wohl um die 2 Mio. (vielleicht sogar schon mehr) mal verkauft haben, wenn man den Zahlen von Steamspy glauben schenken will. Dafür das es dort viel später erschien, wäre das nicht schlecht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Dann ist es jetzt an mir einen Beweis zum drastischen Kurswechsel von Sony danach einzufordern.
> Und nein, ein Spiel für ein Teil der MS Platform (Windows) heraus zu bringen langt mir dafür nicht !



Ich dachte es ging um Crossplay und dafür habe ich ja genug Beispiele geliefert.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@Phone.

sorry das mir die Playstation Titel keinen Spaß machen. Tlou2 wirkte ausgelutscht auf mich. Das Spiel sieht ganz nett aus, aber die Story war nicht gut und war es auf keinen Fall wert aus 2 Perspektiven erzählt zu werden. Mal ehrlich da hat tell me why von Dontnod gerade eine bessere Geschichte erzählt. 
God of war fand ich tatsächlich auch ganz gut, aber nach einmal durchspielen war es auch echt gut gewesen. Das da jetzt schon der zweite teil ansteht lässt mich böses ahnen. Nach so kurzer Zeit wird das entweder ein größerer DLC oder ein völlig verbugtes Teil. Das sony santa monica studio ist mit 250 Leuten nunmal auch eher ein kleineres Team.
Auf Soulslike Games stehe ich nicht, ist einfach ein lames Genre, so das bis auf ein paar jrpgs auch nichts von sony übrig bleibt was mich reizen könnte.

Da hat MS schon das interessantere Portfolio und jetzt erst recht...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. September 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich dachte es ging um Crossplay und dafür habe ich ja genug Beispiele geliefert.


Du sprichst von "selbstgehäkelten" Lösungen um die Infrastrukturen herum und ich von einer Allgemeingültigen Lösung für alle Infrastrukturen wo keiner selber was stricken muss.

Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.


----------



## Phone (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Phone.
> 
> sorry das mir die Playstation Titel keinen Spaß machen. Tlou2 wirkte ausgelutscht auf mich. Das Spiel sieht ganz nett aus, aber die Story war nicht gut und war es auf keinen Fall wert aus 2 Perspektiven erzählt zu werden. Mal ehrlich da hat tell me why von Dontnod gerade eine bessere Geschichte erzählt.
> God of war fand ich tatsächlich auch ganz gut, aber nach einmal durchspielen war es auch echt gut gewesen. Das da jetzt schon der zweite teil ansteht lässt mich böses ahnen. Nach so kurzer Zeit wird das entweder ein größerer DLC oder ein völlig verbugtes Teil. Das sony santa monica studio ist mit 250 Leuten nunmal auch eher ein kleineres Team.
> ...



Mir  geht es nicht darum ob du ein GoW magst oder nicht...Deine vergleiche sind, um es für jeden verständlich zu machen dumm.
Du kommst immer mit den gleichen lächerliche Phrasen ohne einmal eine richtige Antwort auf berechtige Fragen zu geben weil du keine hast und das macht alles was du sagst hinfällig.
Du hörst dich an wie einer der auf einer Fanseite die so oder so schon eine sehr einseitige Sicht haben einfach ein paar Dinge aufschnappst und in die Welt posaunst ohne mal zu hinterfragen ob es überhaupt Sinn macht.

Zum Thema GoW
Das Team  hat doch alles...Die Engine steht....die Charakter und das Design stehen... die Hintergrundgeschichte ist erzählt...man muss nur eine neue Story und paar neue Texturen reinbballern und das ganze auf Next Gen trimmen, da bedarf es keine weiteren 4 Jahre Entwicklung, besonders wenn man bedenkt das sie nach dem Release mit dem Nachfolger angefangen haben.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@phone

Dann stell doch mal eine Intelligente Frage. Bislang kam da nichts von dir. Deinem bashing gegen MS oder deren IPs könnte ich bislang noch nichts glaubhaftes abgewinnen und Argumente bist du ebenso schuldig geblieben.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@Phonic

Zum Thema GoW. Die Kollegen von Digital Foundry Segen das schon etwas anders. Die waren schon etwas überrascht als es hieß das 2021 bereits der nächste Teil sein soll. Vermutlich haben die aber nicht soviel Ahnung wie du so ein Sony fan, der du ja offensichtlich bist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Phone.
> 
> sorry das mir die Playstation Titel keinen Spaß machen. Tlou2 wirkte ausgelutscht auf mich. Das Spiel sieht ganz nett aus, aber die Story war nicht gut und war es auf keinen Fall wert aus 2 Perspektiven erzählt zu werden. Mal ehrlich da hat tell me why von Dontnod gerade eine bessere Geschichte erzählt.
> God of war fand ich tatsächlich auch ganz gut, aber nach einmal durchspielen war es auch echt gut gewesen. Das da jetzt schon der zweite teil ansteht lässt mich böses ahnen. Nach so kurzer Zeit wird das entweder ein größerer DLC oder ein völlig verbugtes Teil. Das sony santa monica studio ist mit 250 Leuten nunmal auch eher ein kleineres Team.
> ...



Ist halt aber auch nur dein persönliches Empfinden. Keine Fakten. Quasi nichts davon. 

Bzgl. GoW: Das Spiel ist mittlerweile 2 Jahre alt. Ob der Nachfolger dies Jahr schon kommt, ist fraglich. Vermutlich erst nächstes Jahr. Wären 3 Jahre Entwicklungszeit. Genug für ein Spiel, bei dem die Basis (Engine, einige Sounds usw.) schon stand. Und 250 Leute sind mit Sicherheit kein kleines Team. Da gibt es definitiv kleinere Studios. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass es ein Bugfest oder "nur" ein größerer DLC wird.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@Reddragen

Er hat doch zuvor auch nur sein persönliches empfinden gegenüber den Microsoft IPs geäußert. Keine Fakten, nichts davon. Faktisch hat MS mittlerweile viel mehr große AAA IPs als Sony. Das lässt sich belegen, vor allem wenn man sich mal ansieht was da derzeit so im Köcher ist.

Das am Ende des Tages natürlich vieles auch Geschmackssache ist bei diesem Hobby, darüber braucht man nun wirklich nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Faktisch hat MS mittlerweile viel mehr große AAA IPs als Sony. Das lässt sich belegen,...


Und genau darauf warte ich ja. 
Ich spielte zu Zeiten von PS3 und 360 hauptsächlich auf der MS-Konsole. Aber zZ finde ich mehr SP-Games für mich auf Seiten von Sony.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Reddragen
> 
> Er hat doch zuvor auch nur sein persönliches empfinden gegenüber den Microsoft IPs geäußert. Keine Fakten, nichts davon. Faktisch hat MS mittlerweile viel mehr große AAA IPs als Sony. Das lässt sich belegen, vor allem wenn man sich mal ansieht was da derzeit so im Köcher ist.
> 
> Das am Ende des Tages natürlich vieles auch Geschmackssache ist bei diesem Hobby, darüber braucht man nun wirklich nicht zu diskutieren.


Wenn MS auch mal was draus machen würde. Aber wie ich bereits sagte, läuft da seit Jahren kaum noch was. Ein großes Portfolio haben bedeutet nicht, dass da auch wirklich was kommt. 

Du denkst, da kommt jetzt was richtig fettes von MS auf uns zu und dass das ja zu 100% gesichert sei. Ist es halt aber nicht und das haben die letzten Jahre sehr gut gezeigt. Und wenn ich mir den MS Store so durch gucke, gibt es da ziemlich wenig, was man als "hochkarätig" bezeichnen könnte. Die meisten Spiele dort - vor allem von MS selbst - sind mit Sicherheit keine AAA-Titel. Sicher gute Spiele, ja. Aber eben keine AAA -Titel, wie du uns hier weis zu machen versuchst.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Der von dir selbst generierte Hype Train hat dich überfahren.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@Reddragen

Das sind aber weiterhin alles keine Fakten die ihr da wieder gebt, sondern maximal persönliche Empfindungen. Faktisch arbeitet MS derzeit an folgenden exklusiven IPs (paar Thirds sind auch dabei, aber das ist auch bei Sony immer legitim) 

•	Halo Infinite
•	Flugsimulator 2020
•	Age of Empires IV 
•	Fable 4
•	Hellblade II
•	The Gunk
•	Martha is Dead
•	Crossfire X Campaign
•	State of Decay 3
•	Avowed 
•	Stalker 2
•	The artful escape
•	Bright Memory: Infinite
•	The Ascent
•	Scorn
•	The Medium
•	Everwild
•	Forza Motorsport 8 
•	Project Mara
•	As Dusk Falls
•	The Falconeer
•	Tunic
•	Ooblets
•	12 Minutes
•	Hello Neighbor 2
•	ExoMecha
•	Gears Tactics 
•	Grounded 
•	Fallout next
•	The elder scrolls 6
•	Doom next
•	Wolfenstein 3
•	Starfield
•	The outer worlds next

Bei Sony geht es um

Spiderman miles morales (kein vollständiges Spiel) 
Ratchet und clank
Gow 2
Demon souls
Gran Tourismo 7
Hzd forbidden west

Noch was? Mag sein das ich einen Titel bei Sony übersehen habe, aber die großen sind alle dabei. Also für mich ist das Sony Lineup schwach. Sowohl inhaltlich als auch von der Anzahl her, aber hey Geschmackssache...


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2020)

Ach, das sind also alles AAA-Titel? Na dann.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

Bei AAA Titeln stehts 11:3 für MS.


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Bei AAA Titeln stehts 11:3 für MS.


Du meinst das jetzt wirklich ernst, dass dies alles AAA-Titel sind?
Ok, hatte bis jetzt eben noch ein klein wenig Hoffnung...
Bin jetzt raus


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

Hab Gears 6 noch vergessen. Da sind die ja 100% auch schon dran.

Sind dann wohl doch eher 12 AAAer bei Microsoft.

Ich hoffe nicht dass ich auch noch erklären muss, wie sich der Begriff AAA definiert. Kleiber Tipp. Da gehts ums Budget.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@mcdrake

Habe nicht gesagt das es ALLES AAAer sind, aber auf 12 der genannten Games trifft es zu.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> [...]


Zum einen wäre es schön, wenn du die Quote-Funktion nutzen würdest. 

Zum anderen...Wir sprachen doch aber von AAA-Titeln.  Wenn wir die Liste bei Sony also um die Titel erweitern, die keine AAA-Titel sind, gleicht sich das doch ganz gut aus. 

Übrigens hast du den Fehler gemacht, nur kommende und auch nur einzelne Sony-Titel als Vergleich heran zu ziehen. Das Portfolio an IPs ist bei Sony aber deutlich breiter und ebenso gut wie MS aufgestellt.  

Du vergisst immerhin auch Killzone, Knack usw. usw. Die Liste von Sonys Exklusiv-IPs ist nicht kurz. Dass du hier meinst, Sony hätte bedeutend weniger AAA-Titel, bzw. IPs in petto, ist schlichtweg gelogen und das lässt sich ganz einfach mit einem Blick auf Sonys IPs belegen.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Zum einen wäre es schön, wenn du die Quote-Funktion nutzen würdest.
> 
> Zum anderen...Wir sprachen doch aber von AAA-Titeln.  Wenn wir die Liste bei Sony also um die Titel erweitern, die keine AAA-Titel sind, gleicht sich das doch ganz gut aus.
> 
> ...



Ich habe bei MS alle gerade bekannten exklusiven in Entwicklung genommen und bei Sony nur die, die mir gerade einfallen, dass stimmt. Aber dennoch bilde ich mir ein bei Sony alle angekündigten AAAer die in Entwicklung sind aufgeführt zu haben, sonst ergänze dass gerne. 

Dann komme ich aber doch immernoch auf 11AAAer auf Seiten von MS (auch wenn Gears 6 ein offenes Geheimnis ist und 3 (maximal 4) AAAer bei Sony. 

MS hat auch bereits bestätigt das es sich bei Spielen wie state of decay 3, Everwild, Fable 4, Avowed usw und sofort um aufwändige AAA Produktionen handelt. So, man muss eigentlich nur zählen können.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2020)

Ich weiß nur eins, langweilig wird mir auf der PS5 ganz bestimmt nicht: https://www.techradar.com/news/ps5-games
Ob Exclusive oder nicht, ist mir da erstmal zweitrangig, weil die Konsole privat für alles meine primäre Plattform ist. 
Daher stellt sich die Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit, festgemacht an ein paar Exklsuivtiteln, für mich eh nicht.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@matthiasdammes

Ok, das ist ein gutes Argument, aber da fahre ich aus meiner Sicht eben gerade auf der Xbox Series X aufgrund der stärkeren Hardware doch am besten. Die meisten games sind multiplattformer, egal auf welcher Konsole, aber bei der Series X erhältst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die jeweils schönste Version der Spiele, so wie es auf der One X auch bereits der Fall ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Ich habe bei MS alle gerade bekannten exklusiven in Entwicklung genommen und bei Sony nur die, die mir gerade einfallen, dass stimmt. Aber dennoch bilde ich mir ein bei Sony alle angekündigten AAAer die in Entwicklung sind aufgeführt zu haben, sonst ergänze dass gerne.
> 
> Dann komme ich aber doch immernoch auf 11AAAer auf Seiten von MS (auch wenn Gears 6 ein offenes Geheimnis ist und 3 (maximal 4) AAAer bei Sony.
> 
> MS hat auch bereits bestätigt das es sich bei Spielen wie state of decay 3, Everwild, Fable 4, Avowed usw und sofort um aufwändige AAA Produktionen handelt. So, man muss eigentlich nur zählen können.



Okay, wir hätten bei Sony folgende AAA-Franchises an Bord:
- Gran Turismo
- Last of Us
- Uncharted
- Ghost of Tsushima
- inFamous
- Bloodborne
- Demon's Souls
- Killzone
- Spider Man
- Days Gone
- Horizon
- God of War

Das sind 11 AAA IPs/Titel, die Sony im Portfolio hat. Sicher wird es zu der ein oder anderen Marke auch wieder Nachfolger geben. Das ist relativ sicher. Die Frage ist nur, wann. Und es sind ja auch komplett neue IPs bei Sony in der Mache. Das Portfolio ist also sehr breit aufgestellt. Dann hätten wir noch kleinere Titel, wie Little Big Planet (was ja auch nicht erfolglos blieb), Gravity Rush, Until Dawn usw. usw. Nicht alle Titel sind mehr exklusiv, aber die Rechte liegen nach wie vor bei Sony. 

Die ursprüngliche Frage war immerhin nicht, ob schon was in Entwicklung war. Sondern wie viele IPs Sony und MS jeweils im Portfolio haben. Und da ist Sony ebenso gut aufgestellt.

Dein Geschwurbel, von wegen Sony hätte deutlich weniger AAA-Titel in petto und generell deutlich weniger IPs im Portfolio, ist also völliger Schwachsinn. Und damit wäre die Diskussion darum auch beendet.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @matthiasdammes
> 
> Ok, das ist ein gutes Argument, aber da fahre ich aus meiner Sicht eben gerade auf der Xbox Series X aufgrund der stärkeren Hardware doch am besten. Die meisten games sind multiplattformer, egal auf welcher Konsole, aber bei der Series X erhältst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die jeweils schönste Version der Spiele, so wie es auf der One X auch bereits der Fall ist.



Die Unterschiede bei Multiplattformern zwischen One X und PS4 Pro sind marginal und genauso wird es hier wieder sein.
Wer was anderes glaubt, lebt in einer Traumfantasie.
60FPS werden sie beide in der Regel hinbekommen und ob hier und da ein Grashalm mehr steht, juckt mich nicht die Bohne.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. September 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede bei Multiplattformern zwischen One X und PS4 Pro sind marginal und genauso wird es hier wieder sein.
> Wer was anderes glaubt, lebt in einer Traumfantasie.
> 60FPS werden sie beide in der Regel hinbekommen und ob hier und da ein Grashalm mehr steht, juckt mich nicht die Bohne.


Ich glaub auch nicht, dass die Leistung der kommenden XBox voll ausgenutzt wird. Immerhin kommt da ja noch eine kleinere Version, für die mit entwickelt werden muss. Ich denke, es wird bei Multiplattformern die nächsten Jahre sowieso wieder für den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner entwickelt. Da wird vermutlich die nächsten Jahre jede Menge Potential verschwendet werden.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@Reddragen

Ähm... Ich habe doch geschrieben, spiele die bereits angekündigt sind und wo man weiß daß sie sich in Entwicklung befinden. Du hast nun einfach alle möglichen Sony IPs genommen... 

So ist der Vergleich ja garnicht gegeben, dann könnte ich ja auch noch zig MS IPs hinzu ziehen. Ist ja Quatsch. Fakt ist das MS derzeit wesentlich mehr AAAer in Arbeit hat als Sony. Der Rest ist Geschmackssache. Mir sagen die Sony IPs überhaupt nicht zu aber das spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@matthiasdammes

Ich finde die Unterschiede zwischen Xbox One X und PS4 Pro garnicht mal so banal. Nimm red dead redemption 2. Wenn du es auf der One X gespielt hast, dann willst du die PS4 Pro Version einfach nicht mehr. Ähnlich wird es auch zwischen XSX und PS5 sein. Sicher nicht bei jedem Spiel in der großen Deutlichkeit, aber sicherlich doch bei genügend vielen, dass es sich lohnt, bei gleichem Preis zur besseren Hardware zu greifen.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@Reddragen 
Bloodborne ist zudem kein AAA. Ist eher Nische, hat sich auch nicht gut verkauft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Reddragen
> 
> Ähm... Ich habe doch geschrieben, spiele die bereits angekündigt sind und wo man weiß daß sie sich in Entwicklung befinden. Du hast nun einfach alle möglichen Sony IPs genommen...
> 
> So ist der Vergleich ja garnicht gegeben, dann könnte ich ja auch noch zig MS IPs hinzu ziehen. Ist ja Quatsch. Fakt ist das MS derzeit wesentlich mehr AAAer in Arbeit hat als Sony. Der Rest ist Geschmackssache.


Noch nicht angekündigt heißt nicht, dass sich Spiele nicht in Entwicklung befinden. Und es war doch ursprünglich überhaupt gar nicht die Rede davon, ob Spiele bereits angekündigt sind oder nicht. Das hast du dir erst während der Diskussion zurecht gelegt. ^^ Was das Portfolio angeht, ist Sony nun mal mindestens genauso gut aufgestellt, wie MS. Das ist halt eine Tatsache. 



Limerick schrieb:


> Mir sagen die Sony IPs überhaupt nicht zu aber das spielt keine Rolle.


Warum erwähnst du es dann?



Limerick schrieb:


> @Reddragen
> Bloodborne ist zudem kein AAA. Ist eher Nische, hat sich auch nicht gut verkauft.



Wo steht denn, dass es sich nicht gut verkauft hat? Tatsächlich finde ich bei Google nur Meldungen darüber, dass es sich überraschend gut verkauft hat. Es gibt zwar keine aktuellen konkreten Zahlen, aber das Spiel hat sich nicht einmal binnen einen Monats über eine Million mal verkauft. Von "nicht gut verkauft" kann bei dem Spiel keine Rede sein. Und Nische ist Bloodborne als "Souls Like" mit Sicherheit auch nicht. 
Artikel von 2015

Wie gut genau es sich verkauft hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Vermutlich hinkt es anderen Titeln hinterher, aber es hat wohl genug eingespielt, um Sekiro und Elden Ring zu finanzieren. Das ist doch was, was man Erfolg nennen kann. Und schlecht verkauft hat es sich mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @phone
> 
> Dann stell doch mal eine Intelligente Frage. Bislang kam da nichts von dir.


Ich zum Beispiel haben dich jetzt mehrfach nach Quellen für deine ganzen Behauptungen sind das die MS-Exclusives so viel erfolgreicher sind als die von Sony. Bisher hast du keine gebracht sondern immer nur noch mehr unbelegte Behauptungen gestellt und stellst deinen persönlichen Geschmack als irgendwie wichtig bei der Sache hin.

Bei dir ist echt Hopfen und Malz verloren weil du dir alles so zurecht biegst wie du es brauchst und dabei dann plötzlich Bedingungen einbringst um die es gar nicht ging und wenn du merkst das deine Antworten auf sehr einfache Fragen aufzeigen das deine Fakten eben keine sind antwortest du erst gar nicht. Fanboy ist bei dir noch untertrieben, einen größeren Fall von von Pipp-Langstrumpf-Syndrom hab ich noch nie erlebt wie bei dir.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@sgdrdeath

Das sea of thievesmit 15 Mio Spielern mehr user generiert als jedes Sony Spiel wurde weiter unten doch schon gesagt. Auch ein Forza Horizon 4 hat mit 14 Mio eine beachtliche Marke durchbrochen. State of Decay 2 liegt nach meinem letzten Stand noch leicht unter 10 Mio. Gears und Halo sind sowieso immer erfolgreich. Gears5 hatte am launch Wochenende bereits 3 Mio Spieler wurde berichtet. Da tun sich die Sony und MS Games also nichts. Sind sehr ähnlich erfolgreich.

@Reddragen 
Mmh. Sony hat 13 eigene Studios und die sind längst nicht alle AAA fähig. Unrealistisch das die derzeit an 11 großen Marken parallel arbeiten. Das werden die 3-5 sein wie unten erwähnt, mehr Kapazitäten haben die einfach nicht, daß ist Fakt. 

MS verfügt über 23 eigene Studios darunter auch nicht ausschließlich AAA, aber dich wesentlich mehr als Sony hat. Durch Bethesda sind nochmal 2000 Leute dazu gekommen. Mal zum Vergleich, das größte Sony Studio ist Naughty Dog mit ca. 450 Leuten. AAA seitig ist Microsoft einfach wesentlich besser aufgestellt als Sony, spätestens seit der jüngsten Übernahme ist das eine Tatsache die sich nicht weg diskutieren lässt.


----------



## McDrake (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @sgdrdeath
> 
> Das sea of thievesmit 15 Mio Spielern mehr user generiert als jedes Sony Spiel wurde weiter unten doch schon gesagt. Auch ein Forza Horizon 4 hat mit 14 Mio eine beachtliche Marke durchbrochen. State of Decay 2 liegt nach meinem letzten Stand noch leicht unter 10 Mio...


Und nachmals die Frage: Gibts zahlen, welche belegen, wie AKTIV die Spieler sind?
Die Games sind im Pass inklusive. Da werden viele sich das Game mal kurz angeschaut haben und dann wieder zu nem andern Titel gesprungen sein.
Das ist ja in meinen Augen auch die Krux an solchen Portalen wie Netflix, Gameabos ect:
Es wird überall nur kurz reingeschaut und dann wird weitergesprungen. Man beschäftigt sich in den seltensten Fällen intensiv, da man Angst hat, was neueres zu verpassen.

Was ich anscheinend übersehen habe sind die expliziten 12 AAA-Titel, welche kommen.
Kann mir die jemand nochmals auflisten?


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Das werden die 3-5 sein wie unten erwähnt, mehr Kapazitäten haben die einfach nicht, daß ist Fakt.


Hast du Belege dafür? Ich würde gern ne Quelle dazu sehen.



Limerick schrieb:


> MS verfügt über 23 eigene Studios darunter auch nicht ausschließlich AAA, aber dich wesentlich mehr als Sony hat. Durch Bethesda sind nochmal 2000 Leute dazu gekommen. Mal zum Vergleich, das größte Sony Studio ist Naughty Dog mit ca. 450 Leuten. AAA seitig ist Microsoft einfach wesentlich besser aufgestellt als Sony, spätestens seit der jüngsten Übernahme ist das eine Tatsache die sich nicht weg diskutieren lässt.


Ich diskutiere doch auch gar nichts weg. Letztlich ist es aber auch ein Fakt, den ich dir bewiesen habe, dass Sony IP-mäßig eben NICHT schlechter aufgestellt ist, als MS. Darum ging es doch. Nimm es doch einfach mal an. Lediglich die personellen und finanziellen Ressourcen sind bei MS die größeren. Aber das allein ist halt kein Garant für ein gutes Line Up oder gute Qualität.  Es ist auch nicht garantiert, dass MS ein The Elder Scrolls exklusiv für die XBox und den PC bringt. Es ist auch nicht garantiert, dass MS irgendeine andere Marke weiter führt oder in der Art weiter führt, wie wir es bisher gewohnt sind. 

Wenn dir MS liegt und Sony nicht, ist das vollkommen okay. Aber dass MS  der große Macker ist, der spätestens jetzt 100%ig den geilsten Scheiß raus haut, und Sony das kleine Licht ist, fabulierst du dir einfach zusammen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was ich anscheinend übersehen habe sind die expliziten 12 AAA-Titel, welche kommen.
> Kann mir die jemand nochmals auflisten?


Die Liste hat er zuvor angegeben. Ob davon aber nun mindestens 12 Titel sind, die AAA sind, ist fraglich. Starke Marken müssen nicht zwangsläufig ein mehrstelliges Millionenbudget verschlingen. 

•	Halo Infinite
•	Flugsimulator 2020
•	Age of Empires IV 
•	Fable 4
•	Hellblade II
•	The Gunk
•	Martha is Dead
•	Crossfire X Campaign
•	State of Decay 3
•	Avowed 
•	Stalker 2
•	The artful escape
•	Bright Memory: Infinite
•	The Ascent
•	Scorn
•	The Medium
•	Everwild
•	Forza Motorsport 8
•	Project Mara
•	As Dusk Falls
•	The Falconeer
•	Tunic
•	Ooblets
•	12 Minutes
•	Hello Neighbor 2
•	ExoMecha
•	Gears Tactics 
•	Grounded 
•	Fallout next*
•	The elder scrolls 6
•	Doom next*
•	Wolfenstein 3*
•	Starfield
•	The outer worlds next

Die mit Sternchen markierten Spiele sind allerdings, meines Wissens nach, noch nicht mal angekündigt.


----------



## McDrake (24. September 2020)

Die Liste sah ich ja auch und hab sie hinterfragt. Darauf kan seine Antwort, dass nicht alles AAA-Titel seien, sondern nur 12 davon. Aber welche sollen das sein? Hello Neighbor 2?


----------



## Limerick (24. September 2020)

@McDrake

Zahlen wie viele Spieler gerade aktiv sind hast du bei sony doch ebenso wenig. Da es sich daort aber oftmal um reine SP Games handelt, die nach einmaligem durchzocken mau sind, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich die aktiven user gerade dort arg in Grenzen halten werden. Spiele wie Sea of Thieves hingegen halten sich über Wochen vorne in den Steam charts.

Die AAAer die MS angekündigt hat Liste ich dir wie gewünscht nochmal auf:

• Halo Infinite
• Flugsimulator 2020
• Age of Empires IV
• Fable 4
• Hellblade II
• State of Decay 3
• Avowed
• Stalker 2
• Everwild
• Forza Motorsport 8
• The elder scrolls 6
• Starfield


Das da dann auch noch sowas wie Gears 6, Doom, Fallout oder Wolfenstein 3 dazu kommen wird ist auch klar und das sind ebenfalls AAAer.

Da kann sony in der Form mit der limitierten Anzahl eigener Studios definitiv nicht gegen halten. Wie sollte das auch gehen...


----------



## Cybnotic (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Reddragen
> 
> Das sind aber weiterhin alles keine Fakten die ihr da wieder gebt, sondern maximal persönliche Empfindungen. Faktisch arbeitet MS derzeit an folgenden exklusiven IPs (paar Thirds sind auch dabei, aber das ist auch bei Sony immer legitim)
> 
> ...



Hi, da hast du aber einiges Vergessen    Aber die Liste MS ist nicht schlecht  die Hälfte trifft meinen Geschmack ganz gut 
und wird  wenn es nicht auf  der PS Plattform schaffen sollte mit einer  Serie S  als  zweit Konsole  eben nachgeholt wenn diese günstig zu haben sind 
MfG


----------



## Cybnotic (24. September 2020)

MS ist erst  mal in der Pflicht zu liefern.. Also ihren Behauptungen Taten folgen zu lassen
Starfield  damit sollten sie anfangen    Und wenn MS Sony ausschließen sollte, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das es von Sonys Seite nur normale Portierungen ohne Anpassungen geben wird.. Wegen dem Melken


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @McDrake
> 
> Zahlen wie viele Spieler gerade aktiv sind hast du bei sony doch ebenso wenig. Da es sich daort aber oftmal um reine SP Games handelt, die nach einmaligem durchzocken mau sind, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich die aktiven user gerade dort arg in Grenzen halten werden. Spiele wie Sea of Thieves hingegen halten sich über Wochen vorne in den Steam charts.


Die Steamcharts sind alles mögliche, aber kein brauchbares Mittel um Konsolen und Windowsspiele zu vergleichen.

Und wie immer bleibts du Quellen für deine Aussagen schuldig und bemerkst immer noch nicht das deine Zahlen von Sony gesichert schon übertroffen wurden während deine jeden mitzählen der es mal angespielt hat dank Gamepass etc. was definitiv keine brauchbare Zahl zum Vergleich ist dann.

Aber das würdest du ja verstehen wenn du einmal nachdenken würdest und keine Fanboy wärst der fernab der Realität lebt.

Sony interessieren die aktiven Spieler in einem SP-Game nicht weil mit dem jedem einzelnen Verkauf machen sie Gewinn da sie keine weiten Ausgaben haben während Sea of Thieves aktive Spieler die etwas kaufen braucht um die ganzen Serverkosten usw. einzuspielen, du vergleichst also Äpfel mit Birnen, aus diesen 15 Mio. lässt sich nicht ableiten wie erfolgreich Sea of Thieves ist, da wird nicht wissen  wie viele das über Gamepass spielen (der momentan für MS garantiert ein Minusgeschäft ist) und wer In-Game-Käufe macht damit MS Einnahmen für die Serverkosten hat.



Limerick schrieb:


> Da kann sony in der Form mit der limitierten Anzahl eigener Studios definitiv nicht gegen halten. Wie sollte das auch gehen...


In dem man saubere Qualität abliefert. Mit Qualität hält man mehr Kunden bei der Stange als mit schierer Quantität. Frag mal bei Nintendo nach warum die so lange existieren.


----------



## Limerick (24. September 2020)

@SDGDRDEATH

Hast du denn schon eine Quelle für deine Aussagen liefern können? Sind Sonys Spiele wesentlich erfolgreicher als die von MS? Offenschtlich nicht. Da werden dann auch gerne mal dienge wie Bloodborne genannt, aber wenn man sich die sales ansieht wird schnell klar das da garnicht so viel verkauft wurde. Bei sony wird immer ganz gerne mal gehyped aber die realität sieht dann doch ganz anders an, in einigen Fällen...

Und: ich habe aufgezeigt welche AAA Games momentan sowohl bei Sony als auch MS in der Mache sind und das steht MS ganz eindeutig besser da. Natürlich müssen alle Qualität abliefern, die hat niemand für sich alleine gepachtet, schon garnicht sony (Medievil, HzD PC Version, Days Gone usw alles voller Bugs beim release und da gibts noch wesentlich mehr beispiele) Das das auch bei MS passiert ist mir bekannt. Hier ist tatsächlich Nintendo noch am lobensten zu erwähnen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @SDGDRDEATH
> 
> Hast du denn schon eine Quelle für deine Aussagen liefern können?


Wie erklärt man dir jetzt wenn man Behauptungen wie du es die ganze Zeit machst Quellen zu liefern hast und nicht ich?

Aber ich kann, im Gegensatz zu dir bisher.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_PlayStation_4_video_games

Alles schön bequellt, da hast du mal was zum Lesen, mal sehen was für Ausreden dann von dir kommen mit denen du dich noch lächerlicher machst.

Bis du also irgendwelche sauberen Quellen lieferst solltest du also mal ganz still sein.



Limerick schrieb:


> Sind Sonys Spiele wesentlich erfolgreicher als die von MS? Offenschtlich nicht.


Offensichtlich ist da gar nix, da du ja keine Quellen lieferst.



Limerick schrieb:


> Da werden dann auch gerne mal dienge wie Bloodborne genannt, aber wenn man sich die sales ansieht wird schnell klar das da garnicht so viel verkauft wurde. Bei sony wird immer ganz gerne mal gehyped aber die realität sieht dann doch ganz anders an, in einigen Fällen...


Außer dir redet da keiner von. Ist ja auch logisch, Bloodborne ist bei weitem nicht im oberen Bereich. Damit ist auch klar warum du das aufführst: Um abzulenken. Schlechte Nachricht für dich: Es klappt nicht.



Limerick schrieb:


> Und: ich habe aufgezeigt welche AAA Games momentan sowohl bei Sony als auch MS in der Mache sind und das steht MS ganz eindeutig besser da.


Klar, in deine Fanboy-Welt ist MS da besser, die Realität sieht da nicht so rosig aus wie du da tust. Aber klar mit der hast du es nicht so, so wie du MS anhimmelst und dafür Fakten anführst die gar keine sind.



Limerick schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen alle Qualität abliefern, die hat niemand für sich alleine gepachtet, schon garnicht sony (Medievil, HzD PC Version, Days Gone usw alles voller Bugs beim release und da gibts noch wesentlich mehr beispiele) Das das auch bei MS passiert ist mir bekannt. Hier ist tatsächlich Nintendo noch am lobensten zu erwähnen.


Du hast gerade dein eigenes Argument zerlegt und es nicht mal bemerkt. 

Glückwunsch, daran erkennt man den wahren Fanboy der nicht mal mehr weiß was er erzählt.


----------



## Limerick (24. September 2020)

@SGRDEATH

Was du dir das für einen Stuß zusammen schreibst... Beantwortest Dinge nach denen garnicht gefragt wurde. Was hast du denn jetzt bewiesen?

Zeig mir doch einfach wo Sony jetzt AAA mässig mit ihren 12 Studios besser aufgestellt sein soll. Auf diese eigentliche Frage lieferst du nämlich weiterhin keine konkrete Antwort


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @SGRDEATH
> 
> Was du dir das für einen Stuß zusammen schreibst... Beantwortest Dinge nach denen garnicht gefragt wurde. Was hast du denn jetzt bewiesen?


U.a. das du ein Fanboy bist der keine Quellen liefern kann und nicht zu einer sachlichen Diskussion fähig bist wie man gerade sieht.

Du arbeitest wirklich hart daran dich komplett lächerlich zu machen.



Limerick schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch einfach wo Sony jetzt AAA mässig mit ihren 12 Studios besser aufgestellt sein soll. Auf diese eigentliche Frage lieferst du nämlich weiterhin keine konkrete Antwort


Warum sollte ich einem MS-Fanboy der weit weg jeder Objektivität sowas erklären wollen? Das wäre ja Perlen vor die Säue werfen und so dumm bin ich nicht auch wenn du es dir erhoffst.

Du kannst ja noch nicht mal darlegen wo MS da besser aufgestellt ist sondern behauptest nur irgendwas aus deiner Filterblase heraus die fernab jeder Objektivität und Realität ist.

Du versuchst hier nämlich aus Subjektivität eine Objektivität abzuleiten, was halt nur bei Fanboys funktioniert, andere wissen das das einfach eine dumme Idee ist.

Merkst du wirklich nicht das hier keiner auf deine Propaganda reinfällt und du dich nur noch lächerlich machst? Wie alt bist du?


----------



## golani79 (24. September 2020)

Bisher war der Limerick ja ganz amüsant .. langsam wirds aber anstrengend .. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. September 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bisher war der Limerick ja ganz amüsant .. langsam wirds aber anstrengend ..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


Ach er geht doch noch, wir hatten schon schlimmere hier, aber so langsam merkt man halt das er langsam sauer wird weil keiner auf ihn reinfällt hier.


----------



## Limerick (24. September 2020)

@SDRDEATH

Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung was...? 

Sorry aber das wird mir jetzt echt zu doof. Wenn du es auf sachlicher ebene nicht hin bekommst, fängst du auf der persönlichen an. Das muss doch nicht sein. Kannst du bestimmt besser.


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @SDRDEATH
> 
> Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung was...?


Bei dir schon wie man sieht.



Limerick schrieb:


> Sorry aber das wird mir jetzt echt zu doof.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, wie man sieht ist dir ja nun einmal nix zu doof.



Limerick schrieb:


> Wenn du es auf sachlicher ebene nicht hin bekommst, fängst du auf der persönlichen an. Das muss doch nicht sein. Kannst du bestimmt besser.


Der war echt gut, das muss ich dir lassen. Leider meinst du das ernst und erkennst die Ironie nicht das du dich gerade selber beschreibst.

Aber wie schön sachlich du die ganze Zeit die Fragen nach den Quellen zu deinen "Fakten" beantwortest...

Komm mach weiter, andere wollen bestimmt auch noch was zum Lachen haben.


----------



## Limerick (24. September 2020)

@SDRDEATH.

Leider bist du die Argumente warum denn jetzt die Studios von Sony AAA seitig ähnlich gut aufgestellt sind wie die 23 Studios von MS weiterhin schuldig geblieben. Stattdessen versuchst du die Diskussion ins lächerliche zu ziehen um vom eigentlichen Kern abzulenken.

Bringt ja nichts. Sorry aber so "cool" wie die bin ich nunmal nicht... Und diese persönliche anmache brache ich nicht. Tschö.


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @SDRDEATH.
> 
> Leider bist du die Argumente warum denn jetzt die Studios von Sony AAA seitig ähnlich gut aufgestellt sind wie die 23 Studios von MS weiterhin schuldig geblieben. Stattdessen versuchst du die Diskussion ins lächerliche zu ziehen um vom eigentlichen Kern abzulenken.


Sagt der, der immer noch Quellen für seine Zahlen das MS doch viel besser laufende Exclusives hat. Versuch nicht davon abzulenken, das funktioniert nicht, egal wie oft du es probierst.

Ins lächerliche zeihst du es die ganze Zeit mit deiner Propaganda, niemand anderes.



Limerick schrieb:


> Bringt ja nichts. Sorry aber so "cool" wie die bin ich nunmal nicht... Und diese persönliche anmache brache ich nicht. Tschö.


Du bist nicht cool, das ist klar. Du bist ein Fanboy der nicht die Realität akzeptieren will, mehr nicht.

Und an dein Tschö glaub ich nicht, sowas passt zu dir doch gar nicht so rechthaberisch wie du die ganze Zeit hier bist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @SDRDEATH
> 
> Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung was...?
> 
> Sorry aber das wird mir jetzt echt zu doof. Wenn du es auf sachlicher ebene nicht hin bekommst, fängst du auf der persönlichen an. Das muss doch nicht sein. Kannst du bestimmt besser.



Auf der sachlichen Ebene müsstest du aber auch langsam mal ankommen. Auch ich hab dich mehrmals nach Quellenangaben gefragt, die nach wie vor nicht bei mir angekommen sind. Und auf einige Dinge bist du nicht mal eingegangen. 

Bevor uns hier missverstehen: Keiner redet MS schlecht. Du hast also keinen Grund, MS so massiv zu verteidigen. Aber dass Sony schlechter aufgestellt sein soll, was IPs angeht, ist schlichtweg nicht wahr und ganz einfach gelogen. ^^ Gut möglich, dass Sony hinsichtlich der Zahlen schlechter aufgestellt sein mag. Aber die Verkaufszahlen etlicher Sony-Exklusives sprechen ja eine klare Sprache. Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit Bloodborne. 

Spider Man beispielsweise hat sich bis Ende November 2018 (Release war September 201 rund 9 Millionen Mal verkauft. 
https://www.play3.de/2019/01/08/ps4...nd-spider-man-erreicht-die-9-millionen-marke/

Uncharted 4 hat (Stand 2019) 16 Millionen Käufer gefunden. 
https://www.play3.de/2019/10/14/nau... im Mai,20 Millionen verkaufte Spiele bringt.

God of War? 10 Millionen Verkäufe (Stand 2019).
https://www.gamepro.de/artikel/god-...ion in,(virtuellen) Ladentisch gewandert ist.

Die Liste könnte man jetzt noch ein wenig weiter führen. The Last of Us hat sich (Original und Remastered zusammen) rund 20 Millionen mal verkauft. Siehe Quelle zu Uncharted 4. 

Qualitativ eher fragwürdig war die letzten Jahre eher Days Gone. Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat sich das Spiel auch weniger gut verkauft. Der Rest war qualitativ vollkommen in Ordnung bis hervorragend. Auch die Zahlen sprechen, wie gesagt, eindeutig für sich. Zu sagen, dass Sony - nur weil sie möglicherweise weniger AAA-Spiele im Portfolio haben - schlechter aufgestellt sein soll, ist ziemlicher Mumpitz. Und das sie das mit der Next Gen sein sollen, ist eine äußerst gewagte Behauptung, da keiner weiß, ob Sony nicht doch noch was in der Hinterhand hat. Die Ressourcen dafür haben die Jungs mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Limerick (24. September 2020)

@Reddragon10

Er ist der einzige der die ganze Zeit nicht auf der Sacheebene unterwegs ist. 
Frage mich was in so aus dem Häusschen bringt, dazu gibts überhaupt keinen Anlass.

Quellen kommen da sowieso nicht, schon garnicht was im in der Sache weiter helfen könnte. Stattdessen werden bewusst nebenfelder aufgemacht um abzulenken. Bringt ja nichts sowas...
Ich habe im die Portfolios aufgezeigt an denen ich meine Aussage fest mache und da gab es dann auch nichts mehr dran zu mergeln...


----------



## Limerick (24. September 2020)

im = ihm ... sorry, ich schreibe manchmal ziemlich flott


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Reddragon10
> 
> Er ist der einzige der die ganze Zeit nicht auf der Sacheebene unterwegs ist.
> Frage mich was in so aus dem Häusschen bringt, dazu gibts überhaupt keinen Anlass.


Sagt der der die ganze Zeit unsachlich und aus dem Häuschen ist. Welch ungewollte Ironie.



Limerick schrieb:


> Quellen kommen da sowieso nicht, schon garnicht was im in der Sache weiter helfen könnte.


Die sind da, aber da kommen wir wieder zu deinem Pippi-Langstrumof-Syndrom.

Oder meintest du dich etwa selbst, dann stimmt es wieder.



Limerick schrieb:


> Stattdessen werden bewusst nebenfelder aufgemacht um abzulenken. Bringt ja nichts sowas...


Japp du meinst die doch selber, du lieferst doch die ganze Zeit keine Quellen für deine Aussagen und weichst dann auf ganz andere Sachen aus.



Limerick schrieb:


> Ich habe im die Portfolios aufgezeigt an denen ich meine Aussage fest mache und da gab es dann auch nichts mehr dran zu mergeln...


Hast du immer noch nicht verstanden das deine subjektive Meinung keine objektiver Fakt ist?

Wir warten hier alle immer noch auf die Quellen zu deinen Behauptungen, kommt da noch mal was oder dürfen wie die als heiße Luft und damit hinfällig betrachten?


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

@sgdrdeath 

Das einzige was ich behaupte ist, daß MS mittlerweile wesentlich besser aufgestellt ist, was AAA IPs angeht. Das sieht man bei dem was bislang angekündigt wurde klar und deutlich und die Bethesda Übernahme verstärkt dieses Bild nochmals. Das konnte ich einwandfrei aufzeigen.

Eine andere und vor allem nicht auf sachlicher Ebene aufkommende Diskussion ist meinerseits nicht gewünscht und wird ausschließlich durch dich voran getrieben, anstatt mal wirklich Argument oder gar Quellen e zu liefern, die deine eigene Meinung bestätigen könnten. So siehts nunmal aus.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @sgdrdeath
> 
> Das einzige was ich behaupte ist, daß MS mittlerweile wesentlich besser aufgestellt ist, was AAA IPs angeht.


Wie kann man nur so dreist lügen wo doch alles nachlesbar ist. Wen außer dich selbst willst du hier gerade für blöd verkaufen?



Limerick schrieb:


> Das sieht man bei dem was bislang angekündigt wurde klar und deutlich und die Bethesda Übernahme verstärkt dieses Bild nochmals. Das konnte ich einwandfrei aufzeigen.


Nochmal für dich: Deine subjektive Einschätzung ist kein objektiver Fakt.,



Limerick schrieb:


> Eine andere und vor allem nicht auf sachlicher Ebene aufkommende Diskussion ist meinerseits nicht gewünscht und wird ausschließlich durch dich voran getrieben, anstatt mal wirklich Argument oder gar Quellen e zu liefern, die deine eigene Meinung bestätigen könnten. So siehts nunmal aus.


Der einzige der hier keine Quellen liefert bist du, mehrere Personen warten immer noch auf Quellen zu u.a. folgenden Aussagen, die du ja angeblich nicht gemacht hast:



Limerick schrieb:


> Ein Spiel wie Minecraft (übrigens laut sony das erfolgreichste PS4 Game) ist mit dieser Sache hier doch keinesfalls vergleichbar.





Limerick schrieb:


> Sea of Thieves ist der zeit das erfolgreichste exklusivspiel am Markt, da kommt kein Sony Titel ran.



Und zum Thema deiner Sachlichkeit ist folgendes zu sagen:



Limerick schrieb:


> @SGRDEATH
> 
> Was du dir das für einen Stuß zusammen schreibst...



So, jetzt darfst du die nächste Runde deiner Ausreden anfangen um dich weiter zu blamieren.

Falls du es vielleicht noch nicht gemerkt hast: Dich nimmt beim Thema MS so langsam keiner mehr für voll nimmt bei solch einer Propaganda und Verhalten..

PS: Dein Tschö war wie man ja sieht auch nur eine Lüge, scheint irgendwie bei dir langsam zum Problem zu werden.


----------



## ribald (25. September 2020)

Wie im Kindergarten, mimiimiiiiiiiiii MS ist besser, nein Sony, nein MS. xD


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

@ribald

Allerdings. Beschämend. 

@sgdrdeath 

Spielgeschäcker sind immer subjektiv. Das MS mit seinen 23 Studios und so vielen großen IPs jedoch mittlerweile besser aufgestellt ist als Sony mit derzeit 12 Studios (von denen Max. 4 auf AAA Niveau abliefern können, was alleine schon durch die Größe der Studios limitiert ist) ist ein Fakt den du nicht widerlegen kannst, egal wie sehr du dich windest oder auf welcher Ebene auch immer du es versuchst. Leb damit.

Mehr brauche ich dazu auch nicht mehr sagen. Kindergarten trifft es schon ganz gut...


----------



## Beichtstuhl (25. September 2020)

Die einzige IP, die Microsoft nicht komplett ruiniert hat, ist forza und wenn man beide Augen zudrückt vllt noch gow.

Selbst halo bekam ein Monster shitstorm ab.

Von dem "super duper erfolgreichem" sea of thieves, will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Wenn das der Maßstab ist bzw die Richtung in die ms sich bewegen will, dann gute Nacht. Kann man gleich ein indie Entwickler werden.


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

@beichtstuhl. Auch das ist subjektiv. Objektiv gesehen ist SoT die erfolgreichste IP die Rare jemals hatte.

Die Halo fans selbst sind übrigens sehr happy mit dem Gameplay und dem open world Ansatz den das Spiel macht. Entsprechend positiv wird das Gameplay Video auf Youtube bewertet. Und das MS dem Studio die Zeit gibt an der Grafik zu Schrauben zeigt, dass man aus Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt hat. 

Tatsächlich hat MS aber spätestens seit der Bethesda Übernahme wesentlich mehr aktuelle AAA IPs in den eigenen Reihen als Sony. Ich denke das ist auch jedem total bewusst. Vielleicht ist es ja gerade der hohe Wahrheitsgehalt daran ausschlaggebend für den sensiblen Auftritt von manchen. Sony fans sind ja doch manchmal recht dünnheutig, wenn es um exklusive IPs geht.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (25. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @beichtstuhl.
> 
> Die Halo fans selbst sind übrigens sehr happy mit dem Gameplay und dem open world Ansatz den das Spiel macht.



Nein bin ich nicht.

Ich war schon mit halo 5 nicht zufrieden und rein mit der Optik von infinite bin ich auch nicht zufrieden.

Keine Ahnung wer mehr ips hat, interessiert mich persönlich auch nicht.

Mehr als ein Kindergarten "ätsch wir haben mehr" von idioten kommt da eh nicht bei rum.

Was man allerdings aus diesen ips fabriziert, werde ich natürlich ganz genau beobachten.

Hoffe einfach dass ms hier liefert und nicht so ein shit wie in der one Ära fabriziert


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @ribald
> 
> Allerdings. Beschämend.


Korrejt, dein Auftreten hier ist echt beschämend.



Limerick schrieb:


> @sgdrdeath
> 
> Spielgeschäcker sind immer subjektiv. Das MS mit seinen 23 Studios und so vielen großen IPs jedoch mittlerweile besser aufgestellt ist als Sony mit derzeit 12 Studios (von denen Max. 4 auf AAA Niveau abliefern können, was alleine schon durch die Größe der Studios limitiert ist) ist ein Fakt den du nicht widerlegen kannst, egal wie sehr du dich windest oder auf welcher Ebene auch immer du es versuchst. Leb damit.


Dann mußt du damit leben das du ein Fanboy ist dessen Aussagen nicht brauchbar sind.



Limerick schrieb:


> Mehr brauche ich dazu auch nicht mehr sagen. Kindergarten trifft es schon ganz gut...


Von deiner Seite mit Sicherheit. Wobei Kinder nicht so dreist lügen und zur Selbsterkenntnis fähig sind. Etwas was man bei dir wohl ausschließen darf.

Aber schön das du damit zugibst das deine Aussagen wer mehr verkauft einfach nur Fantasien eines Fanboys sind und nicht belegt werden.

Und das du nichts mehr sagst ist wie gesagt ausgeschlossen, das lässt dein Fanboy-Ego nicht zu wie man sieht.

Wie man sich ständig jeder Glaubwürdigkeit berauben kann ohne es zu merken ist schon rekordverdächtig.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. September 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Nein bin ich nicht.
> 
> Ich war schon mit halo 5 nicht zufrieden und rein mit der Optik von infinite bin ich auch nicht zufrieden.
> 
> ...


Bezeichne ihn nicht als Idioten, damit kommt sein Ego nicht klar. Gleich wird er wieder heftig rotieren was für einen Stuß usw. du hier redest. Vor allem dürfte es seinen Kopf fast zum explodieren bringen das du ja Halo magst aber nicht dem zu Frieden bist was MS draus machst. Seiner Logik nach musst du ja dann jetzt Sony Fan sein, mehr als Schwarz-Weiß kennt er ja nicht. Wenn er mitkriegt das ich gar keine Konsole habe und es nur um seine völlig falschen Aussagen geht wird ihn das noch mehr verwirren.


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

@BEICHTSTUHL

Du? N=1.
Die Halo-Community freut sich tierisch über die OpenWorld. Sehr viele jedenfalls, mich eingeschlossen. Bei der Grafik ist man sich ebenfalls einig das da noch mehr gehen muss, aber dafür nimmt man sich ja jetzt nochmal die Zeit. Das wird schon werden: Halo 4 hat damals auch einen großen grafischen Sprung für die Reihe beideutet.
Für mich (und ja das ist jetzt wiederum auch N=1 ) ist Halo infinite DAS most wanted Game in 2021.

@SGDRDEATH. Auf dem Niveau brauchen wir nicht weiter zu reden. Inhaltlich ist bereits alles gesagt. Das ich dich für einen Playstation Fanboy halte wird dir wohl auch bewusst sein. Das muss man nicht ständig widerholen. Das machts nicht besser... verstehst du...? *rhetorik*


----------



## Beichtstuhl (25. September 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Bezeichne ihn nicht als Idioten, damit kommt sein Ego nicht klar. Gleich wird er wieder heftig rotieren was für einen Stuß usw. du hier redest. Vor allem dürfte es seinen Kopf fast zum explodieren bringen das du ja Halo magst aber nicht dem zu Frieden bist was MS draus machst. Seiner Logik nach musst du ja dann jetzt Sony Fan sein, mehr als Schwarz-Weiß kennt er ja nicht. Wenn er mitkriegt das ich gar keine Konsole habe und es nur um seine völlig falschen Aussagen geht wird ihn das noch mehr verwirren.


Ich bezeichne ihn nicht als idioten, (auch wenn er sich etwas merkwürdig und sehr verbissen verhält) sondern alle, die sich einen, auf einen Konzern wedeln.

@Limerick Kein Plan wer die Vertreter der "halo community" sind aber ich bezweifle dass man da objektiv ist.


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> @Limerick Kein Plan wer die Vertreter der "halo community" sind aber ich bezweifle dass man da objektiv ist.



Objektivität im Bezug auf Spielegeschmack ist halt so eine Sache, aber wenn eine große Serie weiter entwickelt wird, dann sind wir uns vermutlich einig, dass man immer auch die größten Fans mit auf die Reise nehmen muss, als nur dem Mainstream zu gefallen. Das eine Marke wie Halo am Ende des Tages mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit sowieso wieder hohe Sales generieren wird ist schon klar, aber wichtig finde ich das vor allem die Fans sich abgeholt fühlen. Wie gesagt, das Youtube Video des Halo Infinite Gameplays wird deutlich positiv wahrgenommen und stark "geliked" und das obwohl die Optik noch nicht da ist wo sie hin gehört. Bei ca. 6 Mio. Views und ca. 200 Tsd Bewertungen (davon 83% positiv) kann man das schon als Repräsentativ ansehen. Die die am lautesten schreien und sind eben oftmals nur kleine Minderheiten, die dann in manchen Fällen auch einer gewissen Gruppierung angehören. Wie engstirnig und verbissen die manchmal sein können sieht man ja auch wiederum an beispielen wie unserem SGRDeath hier...

Übrigens auch diese Nebendiskussion hier ändern nichts an der Grundsätzlichen Aussage.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @SGDRDEATH. Auf dem Niveau brauchen wir nicht weiter zu reden. Inhaltlich ist bereits alles gesagt. Das ich dich für einen Playstation Fanboy halte wird dir wohl auch bewusst sein. Das muss man nicht ständig widerholen. Das machts nicht besser... verstehst du...? *rhetorik*


Ich verstehe das du MS_Fanboy keinen objektifen Blick hast, das machst du mit jedem Beitrag klar. Da ist es halt logisch, das jeder der nicht deiner Lobhudelei zustimmt automatisch ein Sony-Fanboy ist. Du merkst halt in deiner Filterblase snix mehr, da kannst du so oft aufstampfen wie du willst.

Und du solltest auch nicht von Dingen von denen du keine Ahnung, hast: Was erfolgreich sein, was ein AAA-Titel sein obwohl das nirgendwo dafür eine halbwegs brauchbare Definition gibt, Rhetorik...

Und inhaltlich ist nicht alles gesagt, du bleibst immer noch Quellen für deine Behauptungen schuldig, auch da darfst du gerne wild aufstampfen, es hilft dir nicht.



Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne ihn nicht als idioten, (auch wenn er sich etwas merkwürdig und sehr verbissen verhält) sondern alle, die sich einen, auf einen Konzern wedeln.


Ganau das mach er hier die ganze Zeit, wenn sich nur halbwegs die Chance ergibt weil MS erwähnt wird lobt er die über den Himmel und wie schlecht dagegen doch Sony wäre.




Limerick schrieb:


> Die die am lautesten schreien und sind eben oftmals nur kleine Minderheiten, die dann in manchen Fällen auch einer gewissen Gruppierung angehören. Wie engstirnig und verbissen die manchmal sein können sieht man ja auch wiederum an beispielen wie unserem SGRDeath hier...
> 
> Übrigens auch diese Nebendiskussion hier ändern nichts an der Grundsätzlichen Aussage.


Welch Ironie, sich selbst beschreiben und es nicht bemerken. Langsam wird das echt lustig mit dir.

Langsam frag ich mich ob dich MS bezahlt, normal ist das echt nicht mehr.


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

Hat irgendjemand was gesagt.. nein?
ok


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand was gesagt.. nein?
> ok


Ja, ein Fanboy namens Limerick weil sein Ego es verbietet das er schweigt.

si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ja, ein Fanboy namens Limerick weil sein Ego es verbietet das er schweigt.
> 
> si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses



"si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses"

Genau das trifft doch somit jetzt gerade auf dich zu... 

是
你
的
父
母
以
你
为
耻
，
还
是
他
们
和
你
一
样
愚
蠢


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> "si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses"
> 
> Genau das trifft doch somit jetzt gerade auf dich zu...
> 
> ...


Danke für den Beweis das dir nichts zu blöd ist und du den Satz nicht verstanden hast.

Ist schon scheiße wenn das eigene Verhalten dem widerspricht was man sagt


----------



## Cybnotic (25. September 2020)

Ist bekannt ob Stalker2  nur auf PC und Box bleibt,
oder doch später auch auf die PS5 kommt ?


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

@cybnotic

Glaube es ist  wie final fantasy 16 und Kena zeitexklusiv. Aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## Limerick (26. September 2020)

@sgdrdeath

Ich sehe ja wers nicht geschnallt hat...


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @sgdrdeath
> 
> Ich sehe ja wers nicht geschnallt hat...


Cool, du hast in den Spiegel geschaut. Nun lerne draus.


----------



## Limerick (27. September 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Cool, du hast in den Spiegel geschaut. Nun lerne draus.



Ziemlich lustig...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. September 2020)

Es ist Wochenende, die Mods befinden sich in einem wohligen Schlummer nach der gestrigen Eierlikörparty und der Bethesda-Thread ist mittlerweile komplett durch.


----------



## Cybnotic (29. September 2020)

Hi, Das Wäre schon super 
MfG


----------

